# CA engines



## seyiddelice (Aug 9, 2017)

Hello guys, The car im driving is one of the most unknown cars ever but it has a CA engine in it. I have a 1991 Nissan Laurel (Almost the same as Nissan Cefiro a31, just with a different engine in it)
I would like to ask for your advices. I know many of you will tell me to swap it with something but I cannot do it. You basically cannot change the engine with a different one in my country. Its not legal. So my question is:
I have a CA20S engine. Single cam carburated. I want to build a CA20DET or destroke it to CA18 and use the CA18DET internals. Is there anyone here that has done this before or know a topic for a guide? I have been searching but cant find any clear topic about it. Your helps would be appreciated.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The CA18DE head will bolt right onto a CA20 block. The block needs some machine work for the timing belt installation from the way it sounds. It doesn't sound like a cheap project. Most of the info I found was at Nico Club's site. Here are a few links (Note: This site does like re-directs to Nico Club's site, so in place of the *******, type "n i c o c l u b" in place and without the spaces. Easiest way is to copy the link and paste it into a new address bar, then highlight the "*****" and replace with n i c o c l u b.....minus spaces) :

http://forums.********.com/ca20de-ca20det-database-info-thread-t564055.html

http://forums.********.com/ca20det-build-pics-t165897.html

http://forums.********.com/ca20det-...e-type-of-question-so-move-along-t466056.html

https://club-s12.org/forum/index.php?topic=14046.0


----------

